# New Member from Reading/London



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I guess its safe to say i've lurked randomly over the past couple of years. Often when searching for some coffee related information on machines or technique.

I am a coffee geek, learning more each day. Currently I'm using the following:

Aeropress

Clever Coffee Dripper

V60 (plastic) pour over

French Press

DeLonghi (cheapish espresso machine, not fully functional)

(we have a Mocha Pot too, my wife uses mainly, not a fan)

Grinders:

Porlex Hand grinder

Baratza Encore

Baratza Virtuoso (new)

I had used the porlex for nearly 1.5yrs, then my wife started drinking coffee, so the time to hand grind for 2 double shots just forced my had to go for an electric grinder. I took the encore to my parent's house where I often spend some time, as the unexpected addition of the virtuoso means an upgrade at home.

At work there is a Sage machine with the built in grinder. I often take beans to work and make espresso based drinks with that machine whilst 90% of the office uses the industrial nespresso machine.

My Delonghi machine still works (pressure is not great) it was mainly the steaming wand that broke, the switch to enable the steam stopped working. I have a feeling its a mechanical fault that could easily be fixed. It has prompted me to upgrade and get a better class of espresso machine for making flat white's and espresso's at home, it is an essential next purchase. This is the main reason for joining, to get advice on a buying a good espresso machine with good steaming. Also I would like to delve deeper into brew methods and general discussion around all of these topics.

Cheers,

Ket


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Howdy Ket

You are in the right place for all those options........

Plus it's a pretty friendly place anyway!


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey Drewster,

Thanks, lots to trawl through. If i'm looking for a machine that is around the £200-£300 range, would you say the *Grinders | Machines | Accessories* section is the best place to start?

A friend at work was impressing on me the Gaggia Classic, but I read that the new model isn't as up to scratch as previous ones.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Loads of good info in all sections...

Get a decent overview and then drill down into some of the machine specific sections.

Gaggia Classic (and the Rancilo Silva) generally reckoned to be "a decent starting place" - for a "real" machine....

but you do (always) need a decent grinder

Some argue that the grinder is more important than the machine......

ie A decent grinder and a basic machine will make decent coffee

a dross grinder with a top of the range earth shattering machine........................ probably won't


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Ket, welcome to the forum. I'm just down the road a way from Reading.

It might be worth a look at the Sage Duo Temp Pro, I haven't used one but have the Sage Dual Boiler which I rate highly. The Duo Temp Pro is a little over £300 but you can occasionally find offers and you can probably find some info here in the fortune.

A gaggia classic, with PID - or adding the PID yourself if you're so inclined is also a good starter machine.


----------



## bonneech (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Ket,

Welcome to the forum. I have also heard the rancillo Silvia is a great starter machine. Good luck!


----------



## iGenie (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi jlarkin!

Thanks for the info. The Sage machine at work, is pretty nice, but misused by a lot of ppl, so its not something I can maintain, but I use it every day. As it comes with a grinder, I just use that. At home I have a Baratza Virtuoso. So I may take a look at the Duo Temp Pro, was quite happy with the Sage results.

I usually either get coffee from Tamp Culture or Workhouse - usually i make V60/Aeropress/Pot's at home. Just reminded me, I must get tickets for London Coffee Festival early birds (I keep forgetting!)

Cheers.


----------



## stereoket (Nov 4, 2016)

I must say, I have been tempted by the Duo Temp Pro, the Dual Boiler is a little outside of my budget right now. I use the Barista Express at work, when we moved in to the office, the, "then", boss bought one. I love the pressure gauge and the quality. However it doesn't get maintained by everyone. I was tempted to buy it from them as they moved to a big nespresso machine (Gemini Pro) for ease of use. I still use the Sage myself and seem to have got a few more ppl thinking about the quality of their coffee.

I like the build quality and feel of the machine, my only regret with the DTP is the lack of pressure gauge, I still think that is the one.... just surfing reviews and thinking about taking the plunge.



jlarkin said:


> Hi Ket, welcome to the forum. I'm just down the road a way from Reading.
> 
> It might be worth a look at the Sage Duo Temp Pro, I haven't used one but have the Sage Dual Boiler which I rate highly. The Duo Temp Pro is a little over £300 but you can occasionally find offers and you can probably find some info here in the fortune.
> 
> A gaggia classic, with PID - or adding the PID yourself if you're so inclined is also a good starter machine.


----------

